# OUT NOW - Abbey Road Two: Iconic Strings



## Spitfire Team (Dec 7, 2021)

​

INTRODUCING — ABBEY ROAD TWO: ICONIC STRINGS! 🎻


Following the worldwide success of Abbey Road One: Film Scoring Selections, Abbey Road Studios has welcomed Spitfire Audio into the most famous recording studio in the world, Studio Two, to capture a very special string sound for the first time ever.

The scene of legendary recordings by The Beatles, Pink Floyd, Adele, Ella Fitzgerald, Oasis and many more, Studio Two has been at the centre of popular music, as well as film, TV and game scores, since it first opened its doors in 1931. 

Abbey Road Two: Iconic Strings captures five of the world’s best players, recorded by GRAMMY-winning engineer Sam Okell (The Beatles - Remastered) using a mouth-watering array of microphones and recording equipment from the studio’s unparalleled collection. With stunningly realistic legatos, fully-configurable ensembles and two editions to choose from, Iconic Strings puts the most sought-after string sound in music history in the hands of composers worldwide. 

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/abbey-road-two/



Learn more


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 7, 2021)

Is this a reboot of this thread?






Coming soon... (Spitfire Audio)


Maybe you haven’t seen it, but believe us — you’ve heard it.




vi-control.net


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 7, 2021)

I’m confused, help me out here Spitfire:

Will the upcoming announcement be the actual announcement or will it just be another announcement of an upcoming announcement?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2021)

Wait. This is one of those deja-vu moments. A glitch in the matrix!

The Matrix was scored by Don Davis.
It was recorded at Newman Scoring Stage, LA. Which is a scoring stage - just like Abbey Road. Hardly a coincidence!?

*Don Davis Matrix 4 Composer Toolkit confirmed!*

with the all new eDNA “I know kungfu” tape orchestra


----------



## timbit2006 (Dec 7, 2021)

If my walls could talk they'd tell the Spitfire marketing team to stop with the overly vague marketing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2021)

I am afraid all our making fun of @muziksculp’s “Looking Forward” threads was just terribly wrong… and that the entire Abbey Road Modular orchestra will be released December 9. And he was right all along…


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I am afraid all our making fun of @muziksculp’s “Looking Forward” threads was just terribly wrong… and that the entire Abbey Road Modular orchestra will be released December 9. And he was right all along…


I would love that to be true. But I'm not sure that's what this is about. 

Let's wait and see.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I would love that to be true. But I'm not sure that's what this is about.
> 
> Let's wait and see.


I now hope it is true. It would be poetic justice and great fun. Let the optimists *win* for a chance and the cynics can go ….. themselves haha (which includes me)! ❤️


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I now hope it is true. It would be poetic justice and great fun. Let the optimists *win* for a chance and the cynics can go ….. themselves haha (which includes me)! ❤️


Haha.. I might be too much of an optimist. Some posts were even mentioning 2023 as a possible release date


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 7, 2021)

Feels like it's been 2,000 years... this must be the Second Coming.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 7, 2021)

At first, I was thinking it would be bad if the modular orchestra was released this year. Only because I think I've hit my quota of big libraries for the year. But, if it is released now, then next Christmas, it may be in the 40% off sale! I can wait for that.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 7, 2021)

This is Abbey Road 2 I believe. So, not the orchestra.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 7, 2021)

NoamL said:


> This is Abbey Road 2 I believe. So, not the orchestra.


Yes, AR-2 So...Any guesses what they have up their sleeves ?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, AR-2 So...Any guesses what they have up their sleeves ?


guitar / bass & drums?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 7, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> guitar / bass & drums?


OK, that's a possibility, but for me that is :


----------



## tcb (Dec 7, 2021)

It is a new thread! 
"We sampled the room"(literally)


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 7, 2021)

tcb said:


> It is a new thread!
> "We sampled the room"(literally)


Or the construction workers...

I always wanted a construction worker IR.


----------



## KEM (Dec 7, 2021)

Kanye West once performed at Abbey Road, am I finally getting my Kanye West Late Orchestration library? I sure hope so…


----------



## Tralen (Dec 7, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Or the construction workers...
> 
> I always wanted a construction worker IR.


Wouldn't that be silent? Or are they doing renovations?


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 7, 2021)

Tralen said:


> Wouldn't that be silent? Or are they doing renovations?


I don't know man, it was a long day, didn't think things thru too much


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 7, 2021)

Vegas oddsmakers are saying this is a string quintet (possibly sextet)


----------



## easyrider (Dec 7, 2021)

We now know Spitfire’s usage of this forum is hype and not actually interacting with their customers….

A couple of questions ignored by them of late….


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 7, 2021)

All marketing hype aside, I'm psyched for this! I hope it's awesome.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 7, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Vegas oddsmakers are saying this is a string quintet (possibly sextet)


In the video it sounds like a jazz bass to me.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 7, 2021)

Dave Holland Bass library! JK

But I actually attended a clinic he gave back in 1990. It was incredible.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 7, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> In the video it sounds like a jazz bass to me.


That would be consistent with a quintet/sextet, right? Vb Pizz


----------



## thereus (Dec 7, 2021)

Jazz? Niiiice...


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 7, 2021)

easyrider said:


> We now know Spitfire’s usage of this forum is hype and not actually interacting with their customers….
> 
> A couple of questions ignored by them of late….


I don't think any of them visit here any more. Just the Spitfire Team account to drop the occasional announcement or, more often, the announcement of an announcement.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 7, 2021)

NoamL said:


> This is Abbey Road 2 I believe. So, not the orchestra.


Yup its 2


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 7, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> In the video it sounds like a jazz bass to me.


Hmmm sounds too acoustic for that...


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 7, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Hmmm sounds too acoustic for that...


Sorry. Upright jazz bass is what I meant.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 7, 2021)

String Quintet recorded in Studio 2.


----------



## tjr (Dec 7, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> String Quintet recorded in Studio 2.


...capable of doing "I Am the Walrus"-style portamentos, please.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 7, 2021)

KEM said:


> Kanye West once performed at Abbey Road, am I finally getting my Kanye West Late Orchestration library? I sure hope so…


Will you be changing your name to "KE"?


----------



## KEM (Dec 7, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Will you be changing your name to "KE"?



Technically it already is, just gotta drop the last name


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 7, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> If These Walls Could Talk...what stories do you think they would tell?​


Maybe stories about the Spitfire customers banging their heads against The Walls when they discover to their dismay on a Friday that an update has borked all their Spitfire Player libraries, they've run out of resets and it's the weekend so they're screwed until the following Monday. Those kind of stories?


----------



## KEM (Dec 7, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> If These Walls Could Talk...what stories do you think they would tell?​



They’d tell you to quit blabbing and just announce it already



​


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Dec 8, 2021)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 8, 2021)

So... Is it Spitfire Audio AR- Studio 2, String Quartet ?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Teaser of a teaser of a teaser. *yawn*


----------



## davidson (Dec 8, 2021)

First chairs?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm sure they had them play Super Flautando


----------



## mixedmoods (Dec 8, 2021)

If this has has the Abbey Road sound and the Articulation depth of Elite Strings, it's an instant purchase. There is not much out there in this direction – so yeah, it will hopefully really fill a gap in our palette ... Exiting!


----------



## moon (Dec 8, 2021)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Michael Jackson strings confirmed


----------



## JCarlsen (Dec 8, 2021)

If this was the modular orchestra we would've had an announcement which led to a 30 day countdown to an announcement of when the announcement of the actual announcement will be announced. Then I expect a 7 day countdown with social media mayhem before it is put up for sale with an actual launch 48 hours later. Can't wait for this though 😁


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 8, 2021)

Classical guitarists?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 8, 2021)

This is either going to be they finally deliver those high string legatos or another ho hum release. 😂🤑


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 8, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> This is either going to be they finally deliver those high string legatos or another ho hum release. 😂🤑


I very much doubt they will ever have high-string legatos for AR-1 Foundation. It is meant to stay crippled (by design).


----------



## styledelk (Dec 8, 2021)

It is not crippled. You are being unimaginative.


----------



## fiction (Dec 8, 2021)

Looks promising, let's wait and see!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 8, 2021)

styledelk said:


> It is not crippled. You are being unimaginative.


I know it can still do a lot as is. But for a 2021 library, with no Legato mid-high Strings it's not something I would expect, especially from Spitfire Audio.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 8, 2021)

‘Missing from my pallete aye’ 🤔 ?


----------



## daan1412 (Dec 8, 2021)

This could be interesting. I doubt their first Studio Two release is going to be something super neiche, so my guess is a string quintet. A broader collection of studio instruments would be cool as well, I can see something like this coming down the road.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I know it can still do a lot as is. But for a 2021 library, with no Legato mid-high Strings it's not something I would expect, especially from Spitfire Audio.


Didn’t you say in another thread that legato wasn’t everything…


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm going to call the Legato Police if this Spitfire announcement does not have legatos of an expected nature!


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 8, 2021)

Maybe a Beatles inspired selection of instruments?


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 8, 2021)

Here's the shot of the string quartet which was spotted already in last October's SF Abbey Road video:





 at 05:30

So I'm sure I'll buy this because I can't resist, but I'm just going to assume I'll be very disappointed. String quartet (or quintet) libs just never meet expectations, time and again.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Didn’t you say in another thread that legato wasn’t everything…


That was his evil twin. Or the person who hacked his account.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 8, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Here's the shot of the string quartet which was spotted already in last October's SF Abbey Road video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good catch!


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Here's the shot of the string quartet which was spotted already in last October's SF Abbey Road video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just a fakeout. It's really Apocalyptica Strings.


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I very much doubt they will ever have high-string legatos for AR-1 Foundation. It is meant to stay crippled (by design).


I'll bet your entire string collection they will! It will likely be the last expansion they release though, to keep everyone interested.


----------



## mixedmoods (Dec 8, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Here's the shot of the string quartet which was spotted already in last October's SF Abbey Road video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its actually 5 players – there is another one in the top right corner ...
So its a Quintet after all? Let's see ...


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 8, 2021)

It’s a quintet. That’s an Acoustic Bass and it’s a bass playing in the first teaser. It’s a string quintet recorded in Abbey Road Studio 2


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 8, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> I'll bet your entire string collection they will! It will likely be the last expansion they release though, to keep everyone interested.


I'm not that optimistic.

But good luck for that to happen.

Looking forward to AR-1 Modular Orch. in 2022


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Looking forward to AR-1 Modular Orch. in 2022


Yay! Real @muziksculp is back. We were getting worried about you.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Yay! Real @muziksculp is back. We were getting worried about you.


And nice to see you here @Trash Panda


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 8, 2021)

So, It's not Ringo's drum kit after all, or is it ?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So, It's not Ringo's drum kit after all, or is it ?


There's still hope for Beatles fans.

[Note: I am not a Beatles fan and have not received free products from The Beatles™ or any of their affiliate partners.]


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I'm not that optimistic.
> 
> But good luck for that to happen.
> 
> Looking forward to AR-1 Modular Orch. in 2022


They've stated there will be 9 expansions. There have been 5 so far. Percussion is pretty much self contained and winds have been accounted for.

Curious to know your thoughts for the remaining 4?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> They've stated there will be 9 expansions. There have been 5 so far. Percussion is pretty much self contained and wonds have been accounted for.
> 
> Curious to know your thoughts for the remaining 4?


I'm a simple man, but I expect we'll still see some staples:

Trumpets + Horns 8va
Trombones + Tuba 8va
Violins + Violas 8va
Two random ass pairings they try to sell as orchestral staples like they did with Grand Brass


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 8, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> It’s a quintet. That’s an Acoustic Bass and it’s a bass playing in the first teaser. It’s a string quintet recorded in Abbey Road Studio 2


Yup, I meant to say quintet, not quartet. Force of habit.


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I'm a simple man, but I expect we'll still see some staples:
> 
> Trumpets + Horns 8va
> Trombones + Tuba 8va
> ...


Sounds like a solid prediction!


----------



## CT (Dec 8, 2021)

I am excited....


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## timbit2006 (Dec 8, 2021)

The amount of likes on comments poking fun of Spitfire's marketing vs. the single like on their main post is pretty funny


muziksculp said:


>



200+GB of Abbey Road console button and fader noise for the authentic Abbey Road experience confirmed. I can't wait for it.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 8, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> I am excited....


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 8, 2021)

Bring forth this Spitfire Abbey Road Library, as destiny has proclaimed it!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 8, 2021)

It's starting to look a little pink and a little:


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Dec 8, 2021)

Since I haven’t read that sentence in a spitfire announcement thread for a while:

It‘s going to be a subscription


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> Since I haven’t read that sentence in a spitfire announcement thread for a while:
> 
> It‘s going to be a subscription


Abbey Road Modular Orchestra, but its subscription only. VIC would lose its mind. 😂


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> That was his evil twin. Or the person who hacked his account.


----------



## CT (Dec 9, 2021)

This is one of the most difficult things to do right with samples. I don't relish wasted money but I really hope I regret resorting to other solo strings earlier this year....


----------



## daan1412 (Dec 9, 2021)

I have to say I'm glad I didn't buy any solo strings library this Black Friday and I seriously considered a few. If this release is not only about the sound and the room, but also about comprehensive sampling, I might get it. Can't wait to find out more in a few hours.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 9, 2021)

I really hope it's the string sound from "Eleanor Rigby" 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 9, 2021)

Not sure why this couldn't have been posted in the original thread.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 9, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Not sure why this couldn't have been posted in the original thread.


Because the announcement of a teaser announcing an announcement is...yeah, I don't get it either. It's annoying. @Mike Greene can this practice of multiple commercial announcement threads for a single product be stopped? :(


----------



## tjr (Dec 9, 2021)

They should offer bigger discounts to people who pre-purchase before they even know what it is.


----------



## chrisav (Dec 9, 2021)

Spoiled by ad banners... Abbey Road Two Iconic Strings


----------



## Tusker (Dec 9, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> I really hope it's the string sound from "Eleanor Rigby" 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻



The winner!!


----------



## Gary Williamson (Dec 9, 2021)

no discount for AR1 owners? well I oughta...


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 9, 2021)

Tusker said:


> The winner!!


Maybe I can get a free copy of the library???  @Spitfire Team


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 9, 2021)

Edited: because I’m dumb.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 9, 2021)

The only thing I don't like is the absence of portamento legato in the core version.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

Quite heavy duty size wise : 292.4 GB DOWNLOAD SIZE


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Quite heavy duty size wise : 292.4 GB DOWNLOAD SIZE


DAMN !


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> No discount for abbey road owners or intro price is def frustrating.
> 
> I know it’s a new product and they need to make $$ but come on haha.
> 
> Sounds great tho.


Regular pricing is $299/$499. Intro pricing is $249/$399. Plus random $29 discount for owning intimate strings.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

Instant-Buy for me. 🧡 

*AR-2 Iconic Strings* Pro Version.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Dec 9, 2021)

I guess this is just a dry version of Spitfire Solo Strings?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 9, 2021)

Haven't listened yet (stupid conference calls), but even the normal pricing seems _very_ reasonable for the content on offer.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Dec 9, 2021)

As for the size of the professional version: Spitfire, I'm begging you. Please take the Orchestral Tools approach and let people choose which microphones to download via the Spitfire Audio software.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 9, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> As for the size of the professional version: Spitfire, I'm begging you. Please take the Orchestral Tools approach and let people choose which microphones to download via the Spitfire Audio software.


THIS


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 9, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> As for the size of the professional version: Spitfire, I'm begging you. Please take the Orchestral Tools approach and let people choose which microphones to download via the Spitfire Audio software.


Agreed. But one of the two has to be the villain


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Instant-Buy for me. 🧡
> 
> *AR-2 Iconic Strings* Pro Version.


Didn’t you just insta-buy Andea yesterday? :D


----------



## mixedmoods (Dec 9, 2021)

Same here ... I was waiting / hopeing for something like this since ever.
That Nicholas Britell sound ... and now Paul was even mentioning him!
Wow ... what a sound ...


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 9, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Didn’t you just insta-buy Andea yesterday? :D


He’s an oil prince


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 9, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Didn’t you just insta-buy Andea yesterday? :D


And the Sonokinetic library. Dude has serious scratch (or credit card debt).


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 9, 2021)

No doubt people will pick this library apart once purchased and used but in the end, the TONE of this library is pretty amazing, same impact as SCS IMO.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 9, 2021)

Why does it say 349 on the main site and when you click on the pro version it says 449?


----------



## cedricm (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Instant-Buy for me. 🧡
> 
> *AR-2 Iconic Strings* Pro Version.


Wouldn't it be quicker to tell us which libraries you don't own?


----------



## fiction (Dec 9, 2021)

Really hard to pass on this, will grab today for sure. 

What I'm not understanding is why intimate strings owners have a bigger discount, 25% is pretty significant for an Originals library. 

Basically, if I buy intimate strings before AR2, I'll get 25% more off the already introductory price?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Wouldn't it be quicker to tell us which libraries you don't own?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Didn’t you just insta-buy Andea yesterday? :D


He's already devoured it and that was yesterday. The @muziksculp must be fed new libraries on a daily basis.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 9, 2021)

349 or 449 ?


----------



## Denkii (Dec 9, 2021)

Womp womp

Edit: Nice sound though.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

My Price for AR-2 Iconic Strings Pro was $370. Not bad.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Why does it say 349 on the main site and when you click on the pro version it says 449?


Are you signed in? For me it says $370 for the pro version, since I own intimate strings. $499 is crossed out.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 9, 2021)

fiction said:


> Really hard to pass on this, will grab today for sure.
> 
> What I'm not understanding is why intimate strings owners have a bigger discount, 25% is pretty significant for an Originals library.
> 
> Basically, if I buy intimate strings before AR2, I'll get 25% more off the already introductory price?


No, you get 25% off the FULL price as they state on their site. So $370 for pro instead of $399.


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 9, 2021)

Awesome library, as expected, but I cannot work with bright GUIs, and this GUI looks too bright to me.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> And the Sonokinetic library. Dude has serious scratch (or credit card debt).


The new one that's killing me is the PayPal thing where you pay 25% every two weeks... Sezzle and others do that also. It not only gives you the ability to scratch the itch and buy the said thing, but you somehow pull together the 25% payment every paycheck even though it seriously dents your grocery fund.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Are you signed in? For me it says $370 for the pro version, since I own intimate strings. $499 is crossed out.


Look at pics I posted….


----------



## Henu (Dec 9, 2021)

Denkii said:


> Womp womp


That's just evil.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> I guess this is just a dry version of Spitfire Solo Strings?


These sound so much better to my ears.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 9, 2021)

I am not impressed one bit... oddly enough. the sound it nasal, it's unpleasant to the ears (in the demos at least), and it just doesn't sound as nice as recordings with strings done by bands in that studio.
so for the moment, no buy for me.


----------



## Iustin (Dec 9, 2021)

I believe that Cremona Quartet is a better choice ...


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 9, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> I am not impressed one bit... oddly enough. the sound it nasal, it's unpleasant to the ears (in the demos at least), and it just doesn't sound as nice as recordings with strings done by bands in that studio.
> so for the moment, no buy for me.


Perhaps added reverb would transform it for you.


----------



## Iustin (Dec 9, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> I am not impressed one bit... oddly enough. the sound it nasal, it's unpleasant to the ears (in the demos at least), and it just doesn't sound as nice as recordings with strings done by bands in that studio.
> so for the moment, no buy for me.


I totally agree!


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 9, 2021)

Damn it, I definitely need another SSD


----------



## fiction (Dec 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> No, you get 25% off the FULL price as they state on their site. So $370 for pro instead of $399.


Ah! That makes sense, missed that one. 

Looks like an interesting opportunity to get intimate strings for someone that still doesn't have them, will grab both!


----------



## juliandoe (Dec 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> 349 or 449 ?


in my account it's 349. maybe you already own Intimate strings?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Look at pics I posted….


Yeah, you posted while I was responding. The prices on the main page are introductory prices (they really should be marked as such). The prices on the pro page show the regular price and what it will cost you. From the looks of it, you own intimate strings, so you get lower than the £349 listed on the main page.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 9, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> The new one that's killing me is the PayPal thing where you pay 25% every two weeks... Sezzle and others do that also. It not only gives you the ability to scratch the itch and buy the said thing, but you somehow pull together the 25% payment every paycheck even though it seriously dents your grocery fund.


I've taken a hard long look at that a few times, admitted I have a problem and walked away.


----------



## becolossal (Dec 9, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> As for the size of the professional version: Spitfire, I'm begging you. Please take the Orchestral Tools approach and let people choose which microphones to download via the Spitfire Audio software.


To this point, anyone know if you can download the smaller Core while waiting for Pro to arrive on a hard drive?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Regular pricing is $299/$499. Intro pricing is $249/$399. Plus random $29 discount for owning intimate strings.


Ah missed that somehow. Don’t think I was logged in.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Yeah, you posted while I was responding. The prices on the main page are introductory prices (they really should be marked as such). The prices on the pro page show the regular price and what it will cost you. From the looks of it, you own intimate strings, so you get lower than the £349 listed on the main page.


Gotcha….so 349 is intro 449 is normal….and I’m seeing the discount….👍


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Gotcha….so 349 is intro 449 is normal….and I’m seeing the discount….👍


Yes, I think so. I agree that they could be clearer that the prices on the front page are introductory.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Damn it, I definitely need another SSD


Haha.. I had to delete a large library I'm not using (which I won't name), to make room for AR2 IS-Pro


----------



## easyrider (Dec 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I think so. I agree that they could be clearer that the prices on the front page are introductory.


Yeah that’s what threw me….


----------



## juliandoe (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Haha.. I had to delete a large library I'm not using (which I won't name), to make room for AR2 IS-Pro


oh now I'm very curious!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 9, 2021)

Is this new Arranger feature essentially auto-divisi? Nice if so - Spitfire adding new functionality under the hood to their player.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

becolossal said:


> To this point, anyone know if you can download the smaller Core while waiting for Pro to arrive on a hard drive?


Good question. 

I wonder if Pro version owners, have access to the Core version as well ?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Good question.
> 
> I wonder if Pro version owners, have access to the Core version as well ?


dont think so - they only generate the id for the product you´ve bought in the past.


----------



## becolossal (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Good question.
> 
> I wonder if Pro version owners, have access to the Core version as well ?


Looks like it...


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Instant-Buy for me. 🧡
> 
> *AR-2 Iconic Strings* Pro Version.


Huh? Just yesterday a string quintet sounded boring to you. But -as promised- never again will I question the big Muziksculstradamus on here!


----------



## becolossal (Dec 9, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> dont think so - they only generate the id for the product you´ve bought in the past.


As a BBCSO Pro owner, I can download all the lighter versions of the library as well.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 9, 2021)

Who the hell asked for more solo strings?!? That's probably the LAST thing I would want at this point. Spitfire, whoever does your market research needs to spend less time watching YouTube videos about UAPs and start asking the community what THEY (you know, the consumers) want from you. Sooo many people have asked for AR legato horns, separate string sections, and solo winds. I've not seen a single post saying "Gosh, if only they would record a string quintet in Abbey Road". Not once.

Disclaimer - I own almost all the Spitfire libraries and have not received any for free (except those reboot legacy versions - whatever).


----------



## becolossal (Dec 9, 2021)

stonzthro said:


> Who the hell asked for more solo strings?!? That's probably the LAST thing I would want at this point. Spitfire, whoever does your marketing research needs to spend less time watching YouTube videos about UAPs and start asking the community what THEY (you know, the consumers) want from you. Sooo many people have asked for AR legato horns, single string sections, and solo winds. I've not seen a single post saying "Gosh, if only they would record a string quintet in Abbey Road". Not once.
> 
> Disclaimer - I own almost all the Spitfire libraries and have not received any for free (except those reboot legacy versions - whatever).


Somebody ran out of chill pills. Wowza.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 9, 2021)

becolossal said:


> As a BBCSO Pro owner, I can download all the lighter versions of the library as well.


ah ok - thats new. does not work for older pro-libraries like SSSP or SStSP.


----------



## CT (Dec 9, 2021)

stonzthro said:


> Who the hell asked for more solo strings?!?


I did, thanks!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Huh? Just yesterday a string quintet sounded boring to you. But -like promised- never again will I question the big Muziksculstradamus on here!


The Muziksculstradamus lives off string legato, so as long as it is strings and legato, the beast is happy. It did not like the thought of Ringo drums though. It would have been hell to pay had that been the offering.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 9, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> I did, thanks!


Quick, ask for them to deliver the legato horns!


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 9, 2021)

A bit of info on "Elenor Rigby".

"Eleanor Rigby" employs a classical string ensemble – in this case, an octet of studio musicians, comprising four violins, two violas, and two cellos, all performing a score composed by George Martin.

The octet was recorded on 28 April 1966, in Studio 2 at EMI Studios."


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 9, 2021)

stonzthro said:


> Quick, ask for them to deliver the legato horns!


They already did. Unfortunately they attached a cello and a tuba to them.


----------



## chapbot (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Haha.. I had to delete a large library I'm not using (which I won't name), to make room for AR2 IS-Pro


Oh please, give us a hint 😂


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 9, 2021)

I was all set to skip this but listening to Paul's walk-thru... it may be hard to resist. The multi-voice stuff is awesome.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 9, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> I did, thanks!


Me too!

Haven't had a chance to watch/listen yet, but can this do the Olafur Arnalds neoclassical sound or is it just pop strings?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> The Muziksculstradamus lives off string legato, so as long as it is strings and legato, the beast is happy. It did not like the thought of Ringo drums though. It would have been hell to pay had that been the offering.


I wanted to hit that laugh / like button. But I promised I would never make fun of our man again. So I didn’t.


----------



## mixedmoods (Dec 9, 2021)

Downloading the Pro Version now ... XMas has come early!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Muziksculstradamus


You're getting very creative with my name


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 9, 2021)

becolossal said:


> Somebody ran out of chill pills. Wowza.


Nope.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I wanted to hit that laugh / like button. But I promised I would never make fun of our man again. So I didn’t.


Don't hold back.. this is the time to have lots of fun, and laughs as well. 🧡


----------



## Flyo (Dec 9, 2021)

Great! but no discount for owners of Abbey Road One?!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Great! but no discount for owners of Abbey Road One?!


I guess because it's AR2


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> You're getting very creative with my name


Credit for that goes to @doctoremmet .

In any case, I'm just teasing. I hope it's taken in good fun.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Don't hold back.. this is the time to have lots of fun, and laughs as well. 🧡


Nope. Like you I am afraid I like all of these new libraries. My GAS is strong, so I’ll be hiding in my own little sorry-ass Roli Equator Orchestral presets thread and sob.


----------



## Flyo (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I guess because it's AR2


Intimate Strings leaves you a discount... but having Abbey Road One no?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I was all set to skip this but listening to Paul's walk-thru... it may be hard to resist. The multi-voice stuff is awesome.


Come on.. Just buy it, and relax, you don't need extra GAS irritating you.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 9, 2021)

i may just get the core version now and upgrade to Pro later for the simple reason i don’t have enough SSD real estate since BF hit lol 😂


----------



## Flyo (Dec 9, 2021)

So, how much will cost the total of AbbeyRoadTWO Pro and Intimate Strings at intro price? (Dollars)


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

$29 + $370 = $399


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 9, 2021)

It was the same sort of deal with Hammers, it's like getting one of the originals for free


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Credit for that goes to @doctoremmet .
> 
> In any case, I'm just teasing. I hope it's taken in good fun.


I'm always flattered with your, and Temme's teases.  

Love & Happy Holidays to both of you. 🎅 ❤ ❤


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 9, 2021)

take a drink each time they say the word "British" in the walkthroughs


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 9, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> The only thing I don't like is the absence of portamento legato in the core version.


I agree. I have no needs or interrest in the other mics or that way much larger install footprint of the Pro, but I'd like to have those 5 missing articulations between Core and Pro...


----------



## Fitz (Dec 9, 2021)

People in this thread and VI Control in general are so insanely negative and critical.


----------



## Flyo (Dec 9, 2021)

Really I was expecting a discount, minimal at least. I think that before purchasing AR-ONE, that having AR-ONE will leave us a future discount for the Modulars Series at Studio Two. Its under the same brand and same iconic Studios.


----------



## daan1412 (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm in the market for a solo strings library, so this is good timing. But I have to study its features and listen to demos a little bit more, because the loudest selling points don't do much for me in this particular case. I mean - I don't really care how many pop artists recorded in this room and the "legendary Studio Two sound" is not something I'm even familiar with. Anyway, if I like the sound and features, I might end up getting it, we'll see.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Nope. Like you I am afraid I like all of these new libraries. My GAS is strong, so I’ll be hiding in my own little sorry-ass Roli Equator Orchestral presets thread and sob.


I just got that email from Roli. I don't have Equator, but this might be of interest. I will be visiting that thread soon.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 9, 2021)

I’m currently working in Africa, and the pricing on the site comes up in dollars.

Can anyone tell me the into prices in pounds sterling please for both versions ?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 9, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I’m currently working in Africa, and the pricing on the site comes up in dollars.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the into prices in pounds sterling please for both versions ?


You know Google search can do currency exchange for you, right?


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 9, 2021)

A long, long time ago I did a thesis paper in college on the Eleanor Rigby Strings recording so you know where I stand on this release. I just watched Paul's walkthrough video & I am smitten (with the library, not Paul, although he's a handsome lad). Ugh, I was not planning on purchasing any more libraries until next year, but I've already checked my available hard drive space and (unfortunately) I have the room for the Pro version.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I’m currently working in Africa, and the pricing on the site comes up in dollars.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the into prices in pounds sterling please for both versions ?


Copied from post #113:


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> You know Google search can do currency exchange for you, right?


Since when did the exchange rate have anything to do with how companies price their products in different territories ?

This forum alone has hundreds of threads complaining about this….

edit: Thanks @doctoremmet, I hadn’t seen these images as the internet is so bad here that you dont download images unless you really want to see them……


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 9, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Great! but no discount for owners of Abbey Road One?!


And no discount for owners of Albion One?


----------



## Utkarsh (Dec 9, 2021)

I was clear that I didn’t need another String library 🙈
I had decided no more purchases till end of the year 🙈🙈
I saw the walkthrough and purchased the pro version 🙈🙈🙈


----------



## CT (Dec 9, 2021)

Do I get a discount if I own Omnisphere?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 9, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> Do I get a discount if I own Omnisphere?



Or Microsoft Office ?


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 9, 2021)

Hm... very interesting. But 300GB is just to big for me. 12 Signals is 8 to many.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

By the way, if you purchased AR2 IS-Pro, you also get access to the Core version. Just like if you own BBCSO Pro, you get access to Core, and Discover.


----------



## iMovieShout (Dec 9, 2021)

Passing on this as 24 string libraries is plenty, including all of SA's other libraries.
Looks like another marketing campaign except this has a nicer GUI


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mussnig (Dec 9, 2021)

Does anybody know the number of dynamic layers (at least for the longs)?


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 9, 2021)

givemenoughrope said:


> take a drink each time they say the word "British" in the walkthroughs


Didn't watch the walkthrough yet, but you sure it's not "Bri'ish?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 9, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> Didn't watch the walkthrough yet, but you sure it's not "Bri'ish?


Only if you live in ‘ull, old boy……


----------



## pawelmorytko (Dec 9, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> And no discount for owners of Albion One?


No discount for owners of Formula One either it seems... anyone know if Motorsport offer license transfers?


----------



## Flyo (Dec 9, 2021)

jajajaja

Any discount for having Abbey Road One no?
Ok, yess I know are all so excited for the release....


----------



## Flyo (Dec 9, 2021)

Let's get into, how many Dynamics here and there?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Dec 9, 2021)

So - if I would buy intimate Strings right away, I could get AR2 iconic Strings for 25% off, meaning just a few bucks more in total than just getting AR2 with the intro deal and passing on intimate Strings?


----------



## juliandoe (Dec 9, 2021)

I hope this release doesn't slow down the releases of the ARO modules. I'm waiting for the hi strings module. Also, I wonder if this is a one-off or it's a series that will go on. If they're recording in studio 2 and we're bringing up the Beatles now I'm waiting for the Penny Lane's piccolo trumpet Originals.


----------



## sumskilz (Dec 9, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> The only thing I don't like is the absence of portamento legato in the core version.


Yeah, that was a ruthless move on their part, but if they're going to force us to pay for the whole thing to get portamento, the least they could do is make some of the mic positions optional downloads.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

I really Love how gritty these strings sound, in a very pleasant, and musical way. 

This is something that I found missing in many string libraries. Listen to the second demo 'Gathering The Sprites' . The strings are so intimate, and close sounding, yet, very musical, detailed with a beautifully rich timbre.


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 9, 2021)

Utkarsh said:


> I was clear that I didn’t need another String library 🙈
> I had decided no more purchases till end of the year 🙈🙈
> I saw the walkthrough and purchased the pro version 🙈🙈🙈


Sorry my friend, what you need is the clown meme. I took the liberty to create it for you.


----------



## chrisav (Dec 9, 2021)

Monkberry said:


> A long, long time ago I did a thesis paper in college on the Eleanor Rigby Strings recording so you know where I stand on this release. I just watched Paul's walkthrough video & I am smitten (with the library, not Paul, although he's a handsome lad). Ugh, I was not planning on purchasing any more libraries until next year, but I've already checked my available hard drive space and (unfortunately) I have the room for the Pro version.


Well the intro offer lasts until Jan 6th, so you could wait a little and you've _technically_ not bought more libraries until next year!


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 9, 2021)

From the manual:

LEGATO INFORMATION

CC1 Dynamic peak point

ff - 127 (100%)
mf - 88 (70%)
pp - 38 (30%)


----------



## Frederick (Dec 9, 2021)

There's also three layers of vibrato to crossfade through...


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Come on.. Just buy it, and relax, you don't need extra GAS irritating you.


I just cracked it. Muziksculp is payed by the library developers to work up our GAS and get us all to buy more. That’s how he can afford ALL the libraries himself. 😏


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 9, 2021)

chrisav said:


> Well the intro offer lasts until Jan 6th, so you could wait a little and you've _technically_ not bought more libraries until next year!


Too late, I already pulled the trigger. In the back of my mind I had already committed to one exception to not buying any more libraries this year and that was if and when somebody were to release a small string library that rivals the Eleanor Rigby recording. I'm not saying this does or doesn't live up to that but after listening to the walkthrough I couldn't resist buying. I'm a weak man!!


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 9, 2021)

I am feeling quite foolish for buying a number of solo strings libraries in the past month ... all I really wanted was (probably) this ... *sigh*


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 9, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> I just cracked it. Muziksculp is payed by the library developers to work up our GAS and get us all to buy more. That’s how he can afford ALL the libraries himself. 😏


Guerilla Marketing induced GAS in exchange for NFRs! When he hems and haws over a library before "purchase" he's really negotiating his terms with the developers.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 9, 2021)

Ok has anyone talked about the reverb choices? This is probably one of the coolest things Spitfire has done, as well as the arranger. Damn...

I didn't think I wanted or needed more strings, I've been on a brass kick, but this would be so damn good with the music I write for my band...


----------



## pawelmorytko (Dec 9, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I am feeling quite foolish for buying a number of solo strings libraries in the past month ... all I really wanted was (probably) this ... *sigh*


I feel that, I remember getting Strikeforce and then Damage 2 came out a few months later and now I never even use Strikeforce anymore because D2 was exactly what I was looking for. It's definitely frustrating not knowing what products are around the corner, especially when being bombarded with new releases from different devs, loyalty discounts, intro prices, pre-purchase offers, sales and whatnot...


----------



## Jorf88 (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm normally a fan of SF stuff... but these strings do not sound that great to me.
Moreover, I feel like the demo tracks they've put out with them are quite odd.

I guess I should be thankful that my pocket book is still safe.


----------



## BezO (Dec 9, 2021)

I just grabbed Chris Hein Solo Contrabass to go with Cremona Quartet. I would've considered this more if not for that set. AR2 provides what none of there other solo string libs do, legato in the multi-patches.

But it doesn't look like this one is NKS compatible, which is another plus for the NI/CH combo.


----------



## Loerpert (Dec 9, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Didn’t you just insta-buy Andea yesterday? :D


No that was me


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> I just cracked it. Muziksculp is payed by the library developers to work up our GAS and get us all to buy more. That’s how he can afford ALL the libraries himself. 😏


LOL ... At least I keep the Economy healthy, and alive


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 9, 2021)

wow... and the legatos actually sound nice in the walkthrough...
can't wait for the strings section of the modular series.

This is also very tempting. So many string library releases during the end of the year lol


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 9, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> And no discount for owners of Albion One?


And no discount for owners of a lonely heart?


----------



## CT (Dec 9, 2021)

Gosh the viola sounds nice....


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 9, 2021)

It's interesting how for some these strings don't even sound that good.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 9, 2021)

BezO said:


> But it doesn't look like this one is NKS compatible, which is another plus for the NI/CH combo.


Both are NKS compatible


----------



## easyrider (Dec 9, 2021)

Vibrato control?


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 9, 2021)

I like the fact that they sampled various length shorts (spiccatissimo,spiccato,staccato marcato).
They didn't cut corners like some of their other libraries.
Hope they go the same route for their AR1 modular series.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 9, 2021)

BezO said:


> I just grabbed Chris Hein Solo Contrabass to go with Cremona Quartet. I would've considered this more if not for that set. AR2 provides what none of there other solo string libs do, legato in the multi-patches.
> 
> But it doesn't look like this one is NKS compatible, which is another plus for the NI/CH combo.


It's NKS. I asked their help / chat.


Trevor Meier said:


> Both are NKS compatible


where did you find that? I cannot find it on their website...


----------



## ism (Dec 9, 2021)

stonzthro said:


> Who the hell asked for more solo strings?!? That's probably the LAST thing I would want at this point. Spitfire, whoever does your marketing research needs to spend less time watching YouTube videos about UAPs and start asking the community what THEY (you know, the consumers) want from you. Sooo many people have asked for AR legato horns, separate string sections, and solo winds. I've not seen a single post saying "Gosh, if only they would record a string quintet in Abbey Road". Not once.



Oh, you know, I think that might have been me - sorry!


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 9, 2021)

I know Spitfire won't give any clues on the Christmas sales plan, but there's a chance that they'll be doing one of their freebies-if-you-spend-XX events (like they do with Aperture). So, I guess I'll wait to buy this this. 

This is the problem with all the sales+promotions tactics -- you're always at risk of missing out by just a few days every time you buy something.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 9, 2021)

ism said:


> Oh, you know, I think that might have been me - sorry!


Yeah. I've been wanting them to "try again" after Sacconi, for years now.


----------



## moon (Dec 9, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> I know Spitfire won't give any clues on the Christmas sales plan, but there's a chance that they'll be doing one of their freebies-if-you-spend-XX events (like they do with Aperture). So, I guess I'll wait to buy this this.
> 
> This is the problem with all the sales+promotions tactics -- you're always at risk of missing out by just a few days every time you buy something.


Isn’t Aperture a Black Friday only thing? Winter is usually big bundle discounts.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 9, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> I know Spitfire won't give any clues on the Christmas sales plan, but there's a chance that they'll be doing one of their freebies-if-you-spend-XX events (like they do with Aperture). So, I guess I'll wait to buy this this.
> 
> This is the problem with all the sales+promotions tactics -- you're always at risk of missing out by just a few days every time you buy something.


At least the intro is going to last till January. They gave us enough time to decide.


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 9, 2021)

No portamento for the core version, seems like a low blow. They kind of suggest "we don't really want you to buy the core" versions of their products.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 9, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> I know Spitfire won't give any clues on the Christmas sales plan, but there's a chance that they'll be doing one of their freebies-if-you-spend-XX events (like they do with Aperture). So, I guess I'll wait to buy this this.
> 
> This is the problem with all the sales+promotions tactics -- you're always at risk of missing out by just a few days every time you buy something.


They don’t offer freebies over Christmas. Its a BF thing.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 9, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> Gosh the viola sounds nice....


Viola is the first thing I test with a new string library.

Like, yeah we know the library developer is gonna give the cello a lot of love. And the Vn1 too.

But if they nail Va, you know they're paying attention.


----------



## Evans (Dec 9, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Viola is the first thing I test with a new string library.


I think Guy Michelmore does that, too. And it's such a lovely instrument.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 9, 2021)

They know how to do business...


----------



## Flyo (Dec 9, 2021)

Vibrato control? Again


----------



## Banquet (Dec 9, 2021)

Price is tempting for the CORE (don't want to waste HD space on 12 signals!) but will pass without the portamento articulation


----------



## halfaplanck (Dec 9, 2021)

The "intimate strings" discount is weird and honestly disappointing. I own solo strings and alternate solo strings, which I paid a good $$ for... I would have expected some regard for people in my situation as well. Or maybe they know we're strings junkies and we'll buy this one too, sooner or later :/


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 9, 2021)

Would probably have bought Core if the portamento was there. I wish they only differentiated versions with mic signals, and not articulations. ☺️


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 9, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Or Microsoft Office ?


My grandmas name is Abbey, I am currently on the road and my son is one. Do I get a free copy?


----------



## CT (Dec 9, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> My grandmas name is Abbey, I am currently on the road and my son is one. Do I get a free copy?


No not until he is two.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 9, 2021)

I own Sacconi and Solo... 

I think the Intimate discount is just fine, it's really a nominal discount and good reason to pick up Intimate for "free". 

This is a new product, new everything, I really don't understand the thinking that having bought SF solo strings (of any sort) in the past entitles you to a discount on this.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 9, 2021)

moon said:


> Isn’t Aperture a Black Friday only thing? Winter is usually big bundle discounts.



that is the pattern, yes


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 9, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> No not until he is two.


crap! I messed up my own lie! did I mention he is two? HE IS TWO!


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 9, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> that is the pattern, yes


Still, there might be an AR1+AR2 deal for xmas.


----------



## KEM (Dec 9, 2021)

Wow, they actually did it, I was just kidding when I said it but they basically did do a Kanye West Late Orchestration library


----------



## arafaratanran (Dec 9, 2021)

I have a very gritty, British humor ... does that entitle me for a discount?


----------



## AMBi (Dec 9, 2021)

Thought they sounded pretty solid in the walkthrough videos with decent legato but once I heard the demos I realized how ear-piercing the violins sound. It's like Cremona's metallic frequency x2.

The Cello is a vast improvement over their one in Solo Strings though locking an essential articulation like portamento behind a more expensive product is a deal breaker


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 9, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Thought they sounded pretty solid in the walkthrough videos with decent legato but once I heard the demos I realized how ear-piercing the violins sound. It's like Cremona's metallic frequency x2.
> 
> The Cello is a vast improvement over their one in Solo Strings though locking an essential articulation like portamento behind a more expensive product is a deal breaker


The Lib sounds wonderful, but the violin on the hi notes does tire the ear pretty fast. That takes it from instabuy to "I think I'll wait for reactions first". Thankful we have some time yet


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Instant-Buy for me. 🧡
> 
> *AR-2 Iconic Strings* Pro Version.


And how many string libraries does that make for this year?  


Like I can really talk


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 9, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> And how many string libraries does that make for this year?
> 
> 
> Like I can really talk


I'm laughing, but I'm buried under new string Libs myself


----------



## dhmusic (Dec 9, 2021)

Can you guys do the Abbey Road Silent Stage next? I'd pay anything


----------



## Macrawn (Dec 9, 2021)

The auto divisimate thing seems interesting. I think ensemble patches without that are going to be a thing of the past in the next couple years. I was wondering when Spitfire was going to begin work on their own sort of orchestrator thing. Seems like a good way to start.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 9, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> I'm laughing, but I'm buried under new string Libs myself


Two new ones downloaded in the last couple days. Haven't really had time to play with them though. Mostly because after working on spreadsheets all day, the last thing I want to do it look at a computer when I get off work. I am off tomorrow and plan on having fun!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 9, 2021)

I’ll pick it up for 40% off with EDU.


----------



## ResidentSmeagol (Dec 9, 2021)

The strings do sound kind of piercing and nasal but I'm sure I can carve it up with EQ enough to make them sound the way they should have been had they been tracked correctly.

I'm less of a fan of the phasing when riding the dynamic layers. You can hear it clearly in the walkthrough when he's talking about how nice the viola is. Then right after he says, "Let's hear violin 2" and you can hear the phasing on that as well when he rides the dynamics.


----------



## TintoL (Dec 9, 2021)

For a second I thought this was the strings section of the abbey road one ....

Buuut nonnnuuuu..... I so much was hoping it was the case.

Not sure, but, the tone and sound of the air solo strings sounds still superior to my taste. This sounds similar to sacconi strings.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I’ll pick it up for 40% off with EDU.


I thought Spitfire Edu was "only" 30%. And does it work with intro prices?


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 9, 2021)

TintoL said:


> sacconi strings


That's the whole idea with the Eleanor Rigby sound.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 9, 2021)

So..... the real question is, Pro or Core?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 9, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Still, there might be an AR1+AR2 deal for xmas.


it is not very likely to discount a library that has just been released and was already discounted through the intro price


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 9, 2021)

This is a "don't expect 40% until next Christmas" library.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 9, 2021)

f, and no I don't mean fortissimo! I gotta grab this lib


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 9, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I thought Spitfire Edu was "only" *30%*. And does it work with intro prices?


Yes, there is a sentence somewhere in the FAQ regarding edu discount, that it applies to retail prices only.
In the words of Greg Lake, "C'est la Vie"


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 9, 2021)

Jorf88 said:


> I'm normally a fan of SF stuff... but these strings do not sound that great to me.
> Moreover, I feel like the demo tracks they've put out with them are quite odd.





AMBi said:


> Thought they sounded pretty solid in the walkthrough videos with decent legato but once I heard the demos I realized how ear-piercing the violins sound. It's like Cremona's metallic frequency x2.





jazzman7 said:


> the violin on the hi notes does tire the ear pretty fast. That takes it from instabuy to "I think I'll wait for reactions first".





ResidentSmeagol said:


> The strings do sound kind of piercing and nasal


Yeah extremely underwhelmed by the violins especially


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 9, 2021)

Does anyone know if there's an upgrade path from CORE to PRO or do you have to buy PRO all over agian?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I thought Spitfire Edu was "only" 30%. And does it work with intro prices?


It's only 30% and I've never seen it stack with intro prices. Sometimes SF has EDU glitches if you have an unused EDU code when a library goes on sale.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 9, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Does anyone know if there's an upgrade path from CORE to PRO or do you have to buy PRO all over agian?


They have a whole page on pricing ... https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...rossgrading-and-completing-a-collection-work-

Crossgrading​If you are crossgrading to a higher level product (e.g. BBC SO Core to BBC SO Professional) your price will be the difference between the two versions at the time of crossgrading. 

In a sales period, the price that is deducted is the current sale price of the library you own. The discount will be better though, as the sales discount price is applied after your specific price is calculated. In simple terms this is:

*(Pro Library - Core Library) - Sales Discount = Your Price*

If you are logged into your account, your price will be shown on the product page as well as in your cart.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 9, 2021)

Raphioli said:


> They know how to do business...


Gateway drugs.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 9, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> They have a whole page on pricing ... https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...rossgrading-and-completing-a-collection-work-
> 
> Crossgrading​If you are crossgrading to a higher level product (e.g. BBC SO Core to BBC SO Professional) your price will be the difference between the two versions at the time of crossgrading.
> 
> ...


great, thanks!


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 9, 2021)

Macrawn said:


> The auto divisimate thing seems interesting. I think ensemble patches without that are going to be a thing of the past in the next couple years. I was wondering when Spitfire was going to begin work on their own sort of orchestrator thing. Seems like a good way to start.


Would love it if they added ensemble patches with this function to BBCSO.


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 9, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Gateway drugs.


To clarify, the 5 vs 10 legatos means 1 vs 2, for 5 instruments right? Normal legato and portamento-ish legato..?


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 9, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> To clarify, the 5 vs 10 legatos means 1 vs 2, for 5 instruments right? Normal legato and portamento-ish legato..?


Yeah. That erks me so much. Like, it's literally the same articulation across all instruments so don't count it as 5 just so it looks like there's more content.


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 9, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Would love it if they added ensemble patches with this function to BBCSO.


Such a great idea! It was so nice to see them using their custom player for some new tech finally. I haven’t seen the USP over Kontakt yet personally.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 9, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Yeah extremely underwhelmed by the violins especially


Shrill we meet again.


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 9, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Yeah.


So then portamento is both an articulation and a legato, as it also makes up the 107 vs 112 number. Which means the other 5 legatos make it 102 non-legato articulations. Which divided by 5 players really means 20 articulations to play with for each. That still sounds like a good breadth of options though!


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 9, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> Such a great idea! It was so nice to see them using their custom player for some new tech finally. I haven’t seen the USP over Kontakt yet personally.


This auto divisi feature seems like the perfect fit to add ensembles to all sections of BBC. One can dream! 😇


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 9, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> This is a "don't expect 40% until next Christmas" library.



this is the way


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 9, 2021)

Correct, there is 0% chance this is further discounted at xmas. My only worry is if the AR1 price will somehow be lower if you bundle it with AR2. Probably not... but every so often you get burned by buying something just a week before holidays.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 9, 2021)

This discussion reminds me of some @Rctec posts back when HZS and HZP came out with a zillion microphones.

Quoting liberally -



> The mic’s on the piano (or any other library I’ve done with Geoff Foster) are not there to “beef up” the size of the library. It’s to give you a choice. You just have to know how to use it. ...And even then it might not be what you are looking for. It’s a damn subjective and elusive thing, that music.





> I find it amazing that some people complain about the amount of microphones we give them. It just makes me wonder if they have any concept of how much the choice of microphones, the distance - and all the other things that shape a sound emotionally - are part of creating the whole experience of recorded music.





> My stuff is pretty bright - because I have to fight some pretty bright sound fx, usually. But we don't really use EQ to do that. It's mic'ing, orchestration and dynamics....





> I like the sound and different colours you get from different microphones (and AIR has one of the most exquisite and exclusively well-maintained microphone selection in the world). I think each piece of music needs its own subtle Colour of recording technique. Just like you choose the appropriate player for a piece, you need to pick you microphone. It's not "one size fits all" - otherwise Geoff Foster would be happy to just stick with one set of mic's. But each microphone tells a slightly different story...



Music is a bottomless pit of things to learn... and the more I try to get the "color" I want from music, the more I come around to this way of thinking as being, actually, damned wise. Instead of reaching for an EQ, try and color the music with the right combination of distances, the right combination of microphones.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 9, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Music is a bottomless pit of things to learn... and the more I try to get the "color" I want from music, the more I come around to this way of thinking as being, actually, damned wise. Instead of reaching for an EQ, try and color the music with the right combination of distances, the right combination of microphones.


With different mics+mixes, it's really like you're getting multiple libraries altogether.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 9, 2021)

There's also a post from years ago about those infamous "bottle mics" and mics underneath the players' chairs... can't find it now though, it may have been deleted. But I recall the idea was that instead of trying to add low end, you could add those mics since they are tilted towards the subs by virtue of the way sound goes through the bottle.


----------



## JoeWatkin (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm so glad I took the time to listen to this, because I nearly impulse bought as soon as I saw it available on their website. Not for me this one.


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 9, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Two new ones downloaded in the last couple days. Haven't really had time to play with them though. Mostly because after working on spreadsheets all day, the last thing I want to do it look at a computer when I get off work. I am off tomorrow and plan on having fun!


Me too! Suddenly Sonokinetic hits us with the New strings then TSS is released...Now this! Embarrassment of riches suddenly (Or maybe not) 

I'm Trying to be careful with the GAS before I set myself on fire


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 9, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Me too! Suddenly Sonokinetic hits us with the New strings then TSS is released...Now this! Embarrassment of riches suddenly (Or maybe not)
> 
> I'm Trying to be careful with the GAS before I set myself on fire


I'm kind of glad Jasper delayed his. That would really be a lot.


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 9, 2021)

I was pretty impressed by it. Once we see reviews and demos flooding Youtube, I think I'll be willing to give the core version a try.


----------



## Bereckis (Dec 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I’ll pick it up for 40% off with EDU.


EDU is only 30%, isn't it?


----------



## antames (Dec 9, 2021)

The strings sound lovely but the legato is still their weakest point.

I wish SF would spend more time on getting the legato to sound realistic.

There's always something lacking in the products they release and it's not good enough after all these years.

They should be held to a higher standard.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 9, 2021)

antames said:


> The strings sound lovely but the legato is still their weakest point.
> 
> I wish SF would spend more time on getting the legato to sound realistic.
> 
> ...


Given they are explicitly touting new and improved legatos here, if you don't like their legatos now, it is unlikely you will ever like them. They probably have a different perspective on what good legato means compared to you. Both of you are right in your own eyes but wrong in the other's eyes.


----------



## chapbot (Dec 9, 2021)

Heard 5 seconds, buying.


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 9, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm kind of glad Jasper delayed his. That would really be a lot.


O man! I'm already snowed....That would have felt like being buried under an avalanche...Just me and a can of GAS


----------



## JDK88 (Dec 9, 2021)

Not feeling this one.


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 9, 2021)

Curious if the reactions are age and Beatle fan related. I'm not QUITE on board yet, but the moment I heard THAT sound I damn near grabbed the credit card right then and there! I'm just so buried under new string Libs right now I need time to catch my breath...and the tone on the violin gives me pause.
One thing for sure to me, this is Rock material more than Classical


----------



## RonOrchComp (Dec 9, 2021)

JDK88 said:


> Not feeling this one.



Me neither. The sound is nice, as to be expected, but watching Paul's walkthrough, let's just say I wasn't that excited.


----------



## branshen (Dec 9, 2021)

I enjoy spitfire's products but this quote... haha


----------



## CT (Dec 9, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Curious if the reactions are age and Beatle fan related. I'm not QUITE on board yet, but the moment I heard THAT sound I damn near grabbed the credit card right then and there! I'm just so buried under new string Libs right now I need time to catch my breath...and the tone on the violin gives me pause.
> One thing for sure to me, this is Rock material more than Classical


Eh I don't know... I enjoy The Beatles well enough but that doesn't really factor into the appeal for me, it's a cool side note. I understand why that's the loud, sexy marketing angle though. For me it's just about players, room, engineering, programming... same with any VI. Does it do those, or most of them, well? If so it's a yes.


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 9, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> Eh I don't know... I enjoy The Beatles well enough but that doesn't really factor into the appeal for me, it's a cool side note. I understand why that's the loud, sexy marketing angle though. For me it's just about players, room, engineering, programming... same with any VI. Does it do those, or most of them, well? If so it's a yes.


Agreed. But the whole "Brit" bite they refer to had a stronger impact on me because of my leanings. Will I buy it? I have been looking at solo strings for a while and this looks pretty good on many fronts. I will never find the one Solo String VI to rule them all, and this one has it's strengths and weaknesses. Still, While some of the Violin tone is off putting, I saw other settings on the walk thru's where it was more well behaved. Spitfire draws as much interest, pro and anti, than most. The Legatos sounded good, but my suspicion of SF on that front makes me wary. I will probably pull the trigger, but need some time to digest this. Very unexpected. I figured it was the straight path to wrestling with Pacific, then on to actually learning some of the VI's I actually own. We got pitched a Spitball suddenly


----------



## tjr (Dec 9, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Curious if the reactions are age and Beatle fan related. I'm not QUITE on board yet, but the moment I heard THAT sound I damn near grabbed the credit card right then and there! I'm just so buried under new string Libs right now I need time to catch my breath...and the tone on the violin gives me pause.
> One thing for sure to me, this is Rock material more than Classical


Could be. I've been explicitly wanting that Beatlesque small string group sound for ... decades. This sounds outstanding to me. Wouldn't use it as general purpose orchestral strings for everything, but for what it is, yes, absolutely.


----------



## reids (Dec 10, 2021)

How is the rebowing handled in this Abbey Road Two solo strings library? Is it baked in, can you turn it on/off, or adjust it for longer notes?


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 10, 2021)

chapbot said:


> Heard *5* seconds, buying.


Are you familiar with John Cage's 4'13"?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 10, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Are you familiar with John Cage's 4'13"?


Is that -like- a 20 seconds shorter radio edit?


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 10, 2021)

MusicIstheBest said:


> No portamento for the core version, seems like a low blow.


There’s a reason why it’s called core.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 10, 2021)

MusicIstheBest said:


> No portamento for the core version, seems like a low blow. They kind of suggest "we don't really want you to buy the core" versions of their products.


At least there’s legato. AR1 doesn’t have that


----------



## easyrider (Dec 10, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I thought Spitfire Edu was "only" 30%. And does it work with intro prices?


When the EDU offer is 40% for a limited time….the 40% off will be off the full price.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 10, 2021)

i Really WANT to want these (are they sound hella cool ) but i in all honesty dont actually Use solo strings THAT much …(especially ones like these with such a definitive ‘sonic footprint’ like these) 
we’ll see……the core version perhaps (as the full will take over too much SSD real estate)


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 10, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> There’s a reason why it’s called core.


Portamento is a core device.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 10, 2021)

MusicIstheBest said:


> Portamento is a core device.


You must have missed the many comments here in the past calling it a gimmick and “never used in film scoring”. 😂


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 10, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You must have missed the many comments here in the past calling it a gimmick and “never used in film scoring”. 😂


well it's pretty much just ostinatos and simple sustains anymore in film, so, maybe it isn't used anymore lol


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 10, 2021)

MusicIstheBest said:


> Portamento is a core device.


Really? I think Legato is. Portamento is just an option in legato playing, as much as Glissando. I wouldn't call Porta a "core device". In any case, it's not like they didn't record it, they just decided to omit it from the smaller version of the library. #LegatoPolice


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 10, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> Legato is. Portamento is just an option in legato playing, as much as Glissando is. I wouldn't call Porta a "core device". In any case, it's not like they didn't record it, they just decided to omit it from the smaller version of the library. #LegatoPolice


Depends what style you're playing. I think more styles use it than not, and sometimes it's not just an option but necessary. It's my opinion that not including it in the core version is crappy, not everyone wants all the extra mics and the huge download, but that's the only way to get portamento..lol it's actually funny.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 10, 2021)

I don’t like portamento unless it’s used as an ironic joke. So not core, here.


----------



## icecoolpool (Dec 10, 2021)

JohnG said:


> I don’t like portamento unless it’s used as an ironic joke. So not core, here.


It´s a big part of the music they´re referencing though.



And a more modern take (name checked by Paul Thomson during a demonstration):


----------



## styledelk (Dec 10, 2021)

Here's some of that non-core partamento used in about five minutes of work. Didn't get around to the double bass here, but I'm loving the deepness of its sound. Mostly just me loving the viola.
All Mix 1 with Pro.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 10, 2021)

Not overly liking the sound of the longs on this. The shorts sound great. But I don't know why I don't like them. As in, is it the way they are being played, which is adjustable, or the way they were recorded, which is probably not.

Edit: they do kind of sound like the Beatles moaning walrus. I never liked that song. Not really a big Beatles fan anyway.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 10, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Not overly liking the sound of the longs on this. The shorts sound great. But I don't know why I don't like them. As in, is it the way they are being played, which is adjustable, or the way they were recorded, which is probably not.
> 
> Edit: they do kind of sound like the Beatles moaning walrus. I never liked that song. Not really a big Beatles fan anyway.



I should apologize to Spitfire for showing them off the way I did. I love the sound myself, but I certainly didn't do it any favors.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 10, 2021)

Could anyone post a sound comparison with SStS please?


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 10, 2021)

styledelk said:


> I should apologize to Spitfire for showing them off the way I did. I love the sound myself, but I certainly didn't do it any favors.


It wasn't even so much you playing. I kind of noticed it in the YouTube video when Paul was playing. but when icecoolpool posted that part in The Walrus, I realized that's what it sounds like and I'm not so crazy about that sound. It could be they can be played differently, but I really think that is the sound they were going for. 

It really works well for the shorts though. I won't really look at it until next year. Between HZS, TSS, and SKS, I'm overwhelmed with string libraries. And actually, I've barely tried out the OT ones (Moire/Tallinn) that I bought for other instruments this past year. And Neo, now that I think about it. Sigh. It's all too much!


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 10, 2021)

So I am testing out core and I guess I'm surprised that I can't blend the mics. I can choose Mix 1 or Vintage but no combination of the two. Maybe there'd be phasing? Is it possible in Pro?


----------



## sumskilz (Dec 10, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> So I am testing out core and I guess I'm surprised that I can't blend the mics. I can choose Mix 1 or Vintage but no combination of the two. Maybe there'd be phasing?


I’d expect there to be some phasing since one of the signals has gone to tape.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 10, 2021)

Sorry Deleted


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Dec 10, 2021)

Finally, Spitfire decided to focus on the main problems of theirs - lack of string libraries in their product line. 
I began to think that that would never happen.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 10, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> So I am testing out core and I guess I'm surprised that I can't blend the mics. I can choose Mix 1 or Vintage but no combination of the two. Maybe there'd be phasing? Is it possible in Pro?


AROOF has an option in the settings off by default that automatically disables microphones that aren't part of a mic group that is activated. Maybe it's on by default in this lib?


----------



## GuyM (Dec 11, 2021)

Evans said:


> I think Guy Michelmore does that, too. And it's such a lovely instrument.


I absolutely do!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 11, 2021)

Has anyone done an Eleanor Rigby mock up yet then? 😂


----------



## easyrider (Dec 11, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> Has anyone done an Eleanor Rigby mock up yet then? 😂


This !


----------



## ism (Dec 11, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> Has anyone done an Eleanor Rigby mock up yet then? 😂


I mean, it's going to happen. Someone might as well just go ahead and do it already ...


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 11, 2021)

Also noticed this interesting feature in the manual 




H


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 11, 2021)

ism said:


> I mean, it's going to happen. Someone might as well just go ahead and do it already ...


Pete Calandra did


----------



## Evans (Dec 11, 2021)

Sorry, I gotta DISLIKE any Pete Calandra video in which he doesn't speak. He has such a calm, soothing demeanor that I need.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 11, 2021)

styledelk said:


> Here's some of that non-core partamento used in about five minutes of work. Didn't get around to the double bass here, but I'm loving the deepness of its sound. Mostly just me loving the viola.
> All Mix 1 with Pro.


To me portamento really has emotion to it when used right. I really love using portamento sparsely but also when I can hear it in my head when writing melodies


----------



## walkaschaos (Dec 11, 2021)

Adding my voice to the choir that I think it's kinda lame they excluded the legato type from the core version. I'd strongly consider buying it otherwise, but I don't need a million mics and 300GB of space gone.


----------



## andyhy (Dec 11, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> ​
> 
> INTRODUCING — ABBEY ROAD TWO: ICONIC STRINGS! 🎻
> 
> ...



I like what I'm hearing but I'm also very conscious of the contribution made by keyboard technique especially Paul's light touch and incidental note changes in the walkthrough. Together that seems to bring the whole library to life. If I was doing the Spitfire marketeting I would produce a parallel keyboard techniques video for this one. Many other Spitfire products might also benefit from similar attention to keyboard skills. Just my opinion.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 11, 2021)

walkaschaos said:


> Adding my voice to the choir that I think it's kinda lame they excluded the legato type from the core version. I'd strongly consider buying it otherwise, but I don't need a million mics and 300GB of space gone.


Spitfire know exactly what they are doing. 

If pro was just the mics they wouldn’t shift As many copies. 

The majority don’t need the mics… but they want the full articulation set. So the only choice is pro. 

Perfect marketing 

Albeit it sucks for non pro users


----------



## andyhy (Dec 11, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Spitfire know exactly what they are doing.
> 
> If pro was just the mics they wouldn’t shift As many copies.
> 
> ...


Fair comment


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 11, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Spitfire know exactly what they are doing.
> 
> If pro was just the mics they wouldn’t shift As many copies.
> 
> ...


I think the complaint is about dropping a very useful legato type from core simply to make PRO more attractive...so it's not really a full articulation set. They should just call it Lite and full versions...both ARE professional products.


----------



## walkaschaos (Dec 11, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Spitfire know exactly what they are doing.
> 
> If pro was just the mics they wouldn’t shift As many copies.
> 
> ...


I mean I see your point, but they'll get $0 from me instead of $249 with that approach, and I don't think I'm the only one.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> I think the complaint is about dropping a very useful legato type from core simply to make PRO more attractive...so it's not really a full articulation set. They should just call it Lite and full versions...both ARE professional products.


Core , Lite, it’s just marketing and branding….


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2021)

walkaschaos said:


> I mean I see your point, but they'll get $0 from me instead of $249 with that approach, and I don't think I'm the only one.


Spitfire will get 349 from someone else….

You only need to look at the last BF sale….why on earth did people engage in a sale for products at 25% off when they could wait 4 weeks and get the same product for 40% off?

Answer - The Supposedly Free The stack…. But it wasn’t free was it? People paid for it by buying products for 25% off instead of 40% or even 60% off in collections and hampers…..

The majority on here know the spitfire sale schedule….and yet they all just bought into the hype….

Why buy AR2 core when you can get AR2 for just 150 more…..? Spitfire are Masters of FOMO….


----------



## sumskilz (Dec 12, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Spitfire will get 349 from someone else….
> 
> You only need to look at the last BF sale….why on earth did people engage in a sale for products at 25% off when they could wait 4 weeks and get the same product for 40% off?
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're right, it's all well-calculated marketing BS. The complaints you're responding to are still valid, and shared by many, whether or not that amounts to enough to get Spitfire to revise their strategies. I'd just like them to implement a system of optional downloads for some of the mics.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2021)

sumskilz said:


> I'm sure you're right, it's all well-calculated marketing BS. The complaints you're responding to are still valid, and shared by many, whether or not that amounts to enough to get Spitfire to revise their strategies. I'd just like them to implement a system of optional downloads for some of the mics.


Totally agree…Core versions IMO should contain the same articulations of the instruments….

I don’t mind Pro versions having extra instruments and mics….but Spitfire sales and business strategies are not Willy Nilly decisions….They are a business to maximise profits.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Dec 12, 2021)

I certainly don't feel immediately compelled to buy this one. Apart from the fact that I spent far more money than I planned to last month, I have so many string libraries I’ve not used to the full potential yet and I'm failing to be convinced that the sonic qualities of AR2 will suit my productions any better than what I can currently achieve.

The Spitfire marketing machine has clearly been working long hours on the latest strategy to get its loyal customers to empty their wallets and it gets to a point where that, frankly, starts putting me off too. Quite happy to wait for a sale on this one, that's if I ever decide to get it.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2021)

d4vec4rter said:


> I certainly don't feel immediately compelled to buy this one. Apart from the fact that I spent far more money than I planned to last month, I have so many string libraries I’ve not used to the full potential yet and I'm failing to be convinced that the sonic qualities of AR2 will suit my productions any better than what I can currently achieve.
> 
> The Spitfire marketing machine has clearly been working long hours on the latest strategy to get its loyal customers to empty their wallets and it gets to a point where that, frankly, starts putting me off too. Quite happy to wait for a sale on this one, that's if I ever decide to get it.


It was ready but held back so people could spend all their money on older libraries at 25% off 😂


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 12, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Core , Lite, it’s just marketing and branding….


Yes. But lite fits it better. Because even SCS “core” has all articulations. It’s not consistent across their libraries as to what constitutes core and pro. Is it the mics, the additional instruments or extra articulations? Seems like it varies from library to library.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Yes. But lite fits it better. Because even SCS “core” has all articulations. It’s not consistent across their libraries as to what constitutes core and pro. Is it the mics, the additional instruments or extra articulations? Seems like it varies from library to library.


I have SCS and haven’t upgraded to pro….because I don't feel I’m missing out much….

Spitfire has probably realised this in their sales and upgrades analysis and made the decision based on that.

There needs to be an incentive to buy pro….from spitfire POV.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 12, 2021)

Of course it's not consistent. Time marches on. New strategies, new employees, new customers, new packaging and pricing. At least Core has legatos at all.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 12, 2021)

Providing 2 contrasting mixes and taking away the portamento (while may seem a low blow to those who want portamento) seems perfectly fine to me as a Core version of the library.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Providing 2 contrasting mixes and taking away the portamento (while may seem a low blow to those who want portamento) seems perfectly fine to me as a Core version of the library.


I think the Portamento makes this type of library imo.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 12, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I think the Portamento makes this type of library imo.


Sure, and for those that feel the same, the Pro version might be the only worthwhile option. But others won’t necessarily agree.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Sure, and for those that feel the same, the Pro version might be the only worthwhile option. But others won’t necessarily agree.


They can vote with their wallets..


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 12, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I have SCS and haven’t upgraded to pro….because I don't feel I’m missing out much….
> 
> Spitfire has probably realised this in their sales and upgrades analysis and made the decision based on that.
> 
> There needs to be an incentive to buy pro….from spitfire POV.


Having the additional mics and especially the stereo mixes in SCS is nice but the premium for them has always struck me as mispriced if the goal was incentivizing buying up. That’s one reason I don’t think the scheme is completely about maximizing profits. 

The scheme for BBCSO that withholds instruments along with the mics is a more effective incentive to buy up. I’m not sure withholding portamento along with the mics is a great incentive. Though given the way it is pissing people off maybe it’s a better incentive than I think. 

I would have gone with a trio as core—second violin and bass reserved for pro—and the two mixes they supply with core now make sense, but I would have added a close, tree, and ambient mic to core. Assuming that would hit the library size in GBs they were aiming at. I think that would give a very operational core while also giving stronger incentive for buying up.


----------



## handz (Dec 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> At least there’s legato. AR1 doesn’t have that


That is what I was looking for. So this lib can be actually useful. Nice


----------



## blaggins (Dec 12, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Spitfire will get 349 from someone else….
> 
> You only need to look at the last BF sale….why on earth did people engage in a sale for products at 25% off when they could wait 4 weeks and get the same product for 40% off?
> 
> ...


Right, but I think a lot of folks thought this through more than you might guess. I bought during BF but was under no misconception that Aperture was free. I made a comparison of the total paid vs what I would have paid if I bought the same libs separately on discount later. The net result was (incl Aperture) a 50% off equivalency, which is about the best price you can ever get on Spitfire stuff. The trick was to make sure your total was as close to the minimum as possible and to aim for the HZ stuff which was 30% off at the time...


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 12, 2021)

handz said:


> That is what I was looking for. So this lib can be actually useful. Nice


Of course it can. Look at Blakus’ initial reaction video about AROOF. He adores it because he likes the _sound_ of it, and doesn’t worry about the lack of legato one bit. It’s all about context and use cases.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 12, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Right, but I think a lot of folks thought this through more than you might guess. I bought during BF but was under no misconception that Aperture was free. I made a comparison of the total paid vs what I would have paid if I bought the same libs separately on discount later. The net result was (incl Aperture) a 50% off equivalency, which is about the best price you can ever get on Spitfire stuff. The trick was to make sure your total was as close to the minimum as possible and to aim for the HZ stuff which was 30% off at the time...


or buy the Black Weekend bundle and/or the Ton in your mix.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Of course it can. Look at Blakus’ initial reaction video about AROOF. He adores it because he likes the _sound_ of it, and doesn’t worry about the lack of legato one bit. It’s all about context and use cases.


Collectively, we also tend to overuse legato when we have it available because it solves other problems of connecting samples that don’t really have to do with legato per se. So working with libraries that don’t have legato forces us to find different solutions, and that can be most productive. 

AROOF also sounds superb and it proves just how far you can get without legato. Interestingly I find I prefer the nonlegato woodwinds patch in AROOF almost every time to the sparkling woodwinds expansion patch with legato. (I don’t have either of the other woodwinds expansions.)


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2021)

tpoots said:


> The net result was (incl Aperture) a 50% off equivalency, which is about the best price you can ever get on Spitfire stuff.




I paid £279 for Symphonic Strings. £239 for Symphonic Brass and £219 for Symphonic Winds....

Nearly 60% off on EWC and many others...You can get better deals than 50% off with Spitfire.


----------



## blaggins (Dec 12, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I paid £279 for Symphonic Strings. £239 for Symphonic Brass and £219 for Symphonic Winds....
> 
> Nearly 60% off on EWC and many others...You can get better deals than 50% off with Spitfire.


Heh color me impressed. I was pretty stoked to have grabbed EWC at 50% during the spring Apex sale. I haven't seen sales that low on those libs, what's your strategy?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Heh color me impressed. I was pretty stoked to have grabbed EWC at 50% during the spring Apex sale. I haven't seen sales that low on those libs, what's your strategy?


Timing and buying in collections…I bought HZ strings few days before BF for 50% off in CH flash sale…HZ stuff was 30% off on BF etc…


----------



## handz (Dec 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Of course it can. Look at Blakus’ initial reaction video about AROOF. He adores it because he likes the _sound_ of it, and doesn’t worry about the lack of legato one bit. It’s all about context and use cases.


Sorry but library without legato is failed attempt. Nothing justifies this. Especially when it cost what it costs.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 12, 2021)

handz said:


> Sorry but library without legato is failed attempt. Nothing justifies this. Especially when it cost what it costs.


Yes, because a technique you only truly need 5%-10% of the time defines a library. 🤣


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 12, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Yes, because a technique you only truly need 5%-10% of the time defines a library. 🤣


I suspect it's usually non string players who become obsessed with legato. Not sure why. Maybe it makes them feel like they know an insider secret or something.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 12, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> I suspect it's usually non string players who become obsessed with legato. Not sure why. Maybe it makes them feel like they know an insider secret or something.


I think many rely on legato to solve other sample problems.


----------



## chrisav (Dec 12, 2021)

These 3 INSANE TRICKS will make your compositions INSTANTLY BETTER 😱😱:

1) Legato; only articulation you'll ever need 😎
2) DRIP plugin; one click and it's instant magic
3) This FREE MIDI PACK with pro level chords that will make you stand out from the crowd


----------



## StillLife (Dec 12, 2021)

chrisav said:


> These 3 INSANE TRICKS will make your compositions INSTANTLY BETTER 😱😱:
> 
> 1) Legato; only articulation you'll ever need 😎
> 2) DRIP plugin; one click and it's instant magic
> 3) This FREE MIDI PACK with pro level chords that will make you stand out from the crowd


If I knew this when I started out, I would be a billionaire by now!


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 12, 2021)

chrisav said:


> These 3 INSANE TRICKS will make your compositions INSTANTLY BETTER 😱😱:
> 
> 1) Legato; only articulation you'll ever need 😎
> 2) DRIP plugin; one click and it's instant magic
> 3) This FREE MIDI PACK with pro level chords that will make you stand out from the crowd


If only it were that simple.....


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 12, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I have SCS and haven’t upgraded to pro….because I don't feel I’m missing out much….
> 
> Spitfire has probably realised this in their sales and upgrades analysis and made the decision based on that.
> 
> There needs to be an incentive to buy pro….from spitfire POV.


I wouldn't mind upgrading to SCS Pro actually...I make great use of the additional mics, and for this particular library, I think it adds more flexibility....but there needs to be some consistency across the libraries...what makes them "pro"?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 12, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> ...there needs to be some consistency across the libraries...what makes them "pro"?


They're made for people who don't complain as much on forums.


----------



## handz (Dec 13, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Yes, because a technique you only truly need 5%-10% of the time defines a library. 🤣


I am really amazed that someone on Vi Control tries to apologize lack of legato in the string library in 2021. Just Wow. If you only need legato 5-10% then good for you I guess...


----------



## Flyo (Dec 13, 2021)

They stick out Legato for Core jajajjajaja they leave Legato off on Foundation to.. oh you need all the extra package to get one of the most used articulation, but you could buy Legato in 8ves at least, also maybe you need Legato on Hi Strings to, oh not yet. 😅


----------



## styledelk (Dec 13, 2021)

AR1 is an Albion-like sketching library. That’s how it works.

They didn’t leave legato out of Core AR2. It just has a different legato. Which is fine.


----------



## Flyo (Dec 13, 2021)

styledelk said:


> AR1 is an Albion-like sketching library. That’s how it works.
> 
> They didn’t leave legato out of Core AR2. It just has a different legato. Which is fine.


Yess you right about AR1 but you have to buy extra packages to get legatos (8ves) they didn’t release one for Hi String. Yet.

AR2 have legato??? Man this confuse me now 🤔


----------



## styledelk (Dec 13, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Yess you right about AR1 but you have to buy extra packages to get legatos (8ves) they didn’t release one for Hi String. Yet.
> 
> AR2 have legato??? Man this confuse me now 🤔


Yes. AR2 Core has a legato. It just doesn’t have heavy portamento. Pro has a second legato with portamento.


----------



## chrisav (Dec 13, 2021)

Secret industry insider pro tip that sample library developers don't want you to know: read the product description / articulation list before complaining about a library, or even worse, buying the library.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 13, 2021)

chrisav said:


> Secret industry insider pro tip that sample library developers don't want you to know: read the product description / articulation list before complaining about a library, or even worse, buying the library.


What? Well that's just ridiculous! What would we have to complain about then? The shortage of Christmas chocolates?


----------



## chrisav (Dec 13, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> What? Well that's just ridiculous! What would we have to complain about then? The shortage of Christmas chocolates?


It's the match of the century: what can you not live without, portamento or Christmas choccies?


----------



## Flyo (Dec 13, 2021)

So now you could have all the super lite portamento and 2 microphones mixes at least for only, yeah you know the price. 🤓


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 13, 2021)

handz said:


> I am really amazed that someone on Vi Control tries to apologize lack of legato in the string library in 2021. Just Wow. If you only need legato 5-10% then good for you I guess...


AR1 isn't a string library. It has strings, but there is far more than just strings in it. If you can't write music using it without legato, the problem isn't with the library. 

AR2IS has legato in both versions.

Also, I'm not apologizing for lack of legato. Just calling out the absurdity and obsession some people on this forum have for it. Just go with CS series if all you care about are the precious slurs.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 13, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> AR1 isn't a string library. It has strings, but there is far more than just strings in it. If you can't write music using it without legato, the problem isn't with the library.
> 
> AR2IS has legato in both versions.
> 
> Also, I'm not apologizing for lack of legato. Just calling out the absurdity and obsession some people on this forum have for it. Just go with CS series if all you care about are the precious slurs.


Yes, we all know that there are some on the list who won't be happy until we have a top tier orchestra on call for free. I'm sure many would still find a reason to complain about too many mics or not enough mics.

People sometimes write on the forum like they are being forced to buy these libraries, whereas if the library isn't to your specifications, you can always just move on. It's not like there are no other libraries of this class available. I have sympathy for those who checked out a library as well as they could before buying and nevertheless ended up with a library that wasn't to their liking. But whining about the number of mics available is just kind of absurd, even if I agree that it would be nice if SF gave the option of which mics to download.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 13, 2021)

Some people just want a lump of coal in Christian's Christmas stocking.


----------



## becolossal (Dec 13, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, we all know that there are some on the list who won't be happy until we have a top tier orchestra on call for free. I'm sure many would still find a reason to complain about too many mics or not enough mics.
> 
> People sometimes write on the forum like they are being forced to buy these libraries, whereas if the library isn't to your specifications, you can always just move on. It's not like there are no other libraries of this class available. I have sympathy for those who checked out a library as well as they could before buying and nevertheless ended up with a library that wasn't to their liking. But whining about the number of mics available is just kind of absurd, even if I agree that it would be nice if SF gave the option of which mics to download.


"This thing someone else made as a totally optional purchase for me isn't exactly what I wanted, so no one should buy it and the company should burn in hell!"


----------



## Banquet (Dec 13, 2021)

I, and the other posts I've seen expressing disappointment about the lack of portamento are simply stating that they would purchase the library if there was a full legato articulation set available but don't want to spend money (and HD space) on mics they don't want or need. That seems quite simple to me, and trying to paint it as whining, being unable to move on, or wanting a library for free, well, that's kind of absurd... Hopefully it's valuable feedback for Spitfire. I would happily spend more on the CORE version to get the full legato set. If there are so many pros who want the full mic set then Spitfire wouldn't need to restrict the legatos to make the option seem more appealing.


----------



## becolossal (Dec 13, 2021)

Banquet said:


> I, and the other posts I've seen expressing disappointment about the lack of portamento are simply stating that they would purchase the library if there was a full legato articulation set available but don't want to spend money (and HD space) on mics they don't want or need. That seems quite simple to me, and trying to paint it as whining, being unable to move on, or wanting a library for free, well, that's kind of absurd... Hopefully it's valuable feedback for Spitfire. *I would happily spend more on the CORE version to get the full legato set.* If there are so many pros who want the full mic set then Spitfire wouldn't need to restrict the legatos to make the option seem more appealing.


Say, $150 more?


----------



## Banquet (Dec 13, 2021)

becolossal said:


> Say, $150 more?


Fair question - and no


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 13, 2021)

Banquet said:


> I, and the other posts I've seen expressing disappointment about the lack of portamento are simply stating that they would purchase the library if there was a full legato articulation set available but don't want to spend money (and HD space) on mics they don't want or need. That seems quite simple to me, and trying to paint it as whining, being unable to move on, or wanting a library for free, well, that's kind of absurd... Hopefully it's valuable feedback for Spitfire. I would happily spend more on the CORE version to get the full legato set. If there are so many pros who want the full mic set then Spitfire wouldn't need to restrict the legatos to make the option seem more appealing.


When I said whining, i was specifically addressing the complaints about too many mics in the pro version not the lack of portamento in core, which I think is a different category. I don't think core is unusable without portamento by any stretch, though I can see why folks would want it and why folks would pass up the library because it's not there. And I agree that stating you are not buying because of this might give SF useful feedback in a way that saying you won't buy the library because it's too big will not. (In all cases I would say the main feedback will be the act of not buying itself.) As I mentioned up thread, I would have done core differently myself, offering the two mixes and full set of articulations, but only for a trio, with the other two instruments and the individual mics in the pro. People would undoubtedly complain about that too: "I wish SF would give us all of the instruments but maybe with a reduced set of articulations." I'm quite sure that SF understands the price points that move libraries much better than any of us do, whether or not we might individually be willing to pay more for a core with more functionality.


----------



## chapbot (Dec 13, 2021)

A library without portamento is like cheese without pimento. (You must be from the South to understand this.)


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 13, 2021)

chapbot said:


> A library without portamento is like cheese without pimento. (You must be from the South to understand this.)


So you are saying portamento is not necessary. At all.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 13, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> So you are saying portamento is not necessary. At all.


In fact, better off without it.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 13, 2021)

chapbot said:


> A library without portamento is like cheese without pimento. (You must be from the South to understand this.)


Ah yes, the incredibly important Legato Pimento, I couldn't POSSIBLY write without it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 13, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> In fact, better off without it.


When I first got JB Solo Violin, all it would do was portamento. I hated it. Thought I wasted my money. Then I found out how to turn it off. Portamento is very whiny sounding to me. Very annoying to listen to except in tiny, tiny doses. 

My thinking is going to a comparison, but I'm not going to say it.....


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 13, 2021)

Given you have other string libraries, i.e. solo, chamber, symphonic strings, What do you plan to use this library mostly for ?


----------



## Flyo (Dec 13, 2021)

So then another developer without to much noise appears and brings almost every aspect in the sample world configurable for the user and this let various valid points for their player as a limit. You need constumization snd macro control setting under the engine, besides dyn layers pristine recordings and multiple mic position I think


----------



## Flyo (Dec 13, 2021)

The sound quality and sound vision behind into these libraries are unmatched of course.


----------



## handz (Dec 15, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> If you can't write music using it without legato, the problem isn't with the library.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not apologizing for lack of legato. Just calling out the absurdity and obsession some people on this forum have for it. Just go with CS series if all you care about are the precious slurs.


 What I call absurd is telling someone who writes music that Legato is just needed in 5%-10% of music or that demanding legato (especially in strings) is an obsession. If you write only action music and trailers then yeah you are fine (but AR1 is defo not lib for that) for any serious music that contains writing for strings - you need legatos. 


jbuhler said:


> "People sometimes write on the forum like they are being forced to buy these libraries, "


Well, that is the point of the discussion board, while ago when cinesamples has risen prices on their libraries they got beating as if they start WW3. And I really don't see anything wrong with criticizing an orchestral sample library that has not any sort of legato nowadays.


----------



## ism (Dec 15, 2021)

handz said:


> And I really don't see anything wrong with criticizing an orchestral sample library that has not any sort of legato nowadays.


OACE, LCO, BDT, Time Macro, Sospiro ...


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2021)

ism said:


> OACE, LCO, BDT, Time Macro, Sospiro ...


Unusable rubbish really. The entire lot


----------



## ism (Dec 15, 2021)

handz said:


> What I call absurd is telling someone who writes music that Legato is just needed in 5%-10% of music or that demanding legato (especially in strings) is an obsession


I think what @Trash Panda meant here was specifically that portamento should be used sparingly, maybe 5-10% of your legato positions. 

Of course, if the musicality you're writing in demands portamento, there's just doing without it. But the point was that Core with only a single legato is far from useless. 

There's also a broader discussion that pops up here on various threads about how legato is overused by most of us writing with samples (ie. real orchestral tend to use more detache, beginner orchestrators tend to overuse portamento, legato is too often used simply to paper over other deficiencies in sampling and/or orchestration techinique ... and so on ). Which is a valid, but more complex critique. So perhaps that's also causing some confusion here also?

None of which changes the reality that we of course remain, as a community, completely obsessed with legato.


----------



## feck (Dec 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Unusable rubbish really. The entire lot


I've used all of those in various commercial cues - so, they are not unusable.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 15, 2021)

feck said:


> I've used all of those in various commercial cues - so, they are not unusable.


He wasn't being serious. Temme loves anything by Ben Osterhouse.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 21, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Is that -like- a 20 seconds shorter radio edit?


Yes, for those with a short attention span.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 21, 2021)

chrisav said:


> These 3 INSANE TRICKS will make your compositions INSTANTLY BETTER 😱😱:
> 
> 1) Legato; only articulation you'll ever need 😎
> 2) DRIP plugin; one click and it's instant magic
> 3) This FREE MIDI PACK with pro level chords that will make you stand out...


Need a Drip-Hop MIDI Legato? I gotcha!


----------



## kevinh (Jan 3, 2022)

Anyone else having issues getting AR2 to show up in komplete Kontrol?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 30, 2022)

Taking a break from Appasionata and back to this library! Just got percussion untamed and my first thought was to blend it with this and parts of Andrea’s percussion. 

Very nice combo imo! Try it if u have those libraries! 

Just created this. 









Tooth & Claw


An Original Composition by Michael Oliva




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## StillLife (Jan 30, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Taking a break from Appasionata and back to this library! Just got percussion untamed and my first thought was to blend it with this and parts of Andrea’s percussion.
> 
> Very nice combo imo! Try it if u have those libraries!
> 
> ...


Yes! Very nice. For me, listening to your demo’s, AR2 is a much more interesting library than Appasionata, much more passionate, actually.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 30, 2022)

StillLife said:


> Yes! Very nice. For me, listening to your demo’s, AR2 is a much more interesting library than Appasionata, much more passionate, actually.


Thank you very much! I definitely seem to vibe with it more, effortlessly.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Jan 30, 2022)

Guys I'm eyeing on getting AR2 as a complement to BBCSO Core. Has anyone layered these together and can tell me their opinion on how it sounds? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Loo (Feb 8, 2022)

Hi, I bought AR2 to complement BBCSO Core and they sound pretty good together to me. But I am not that experienced. AR2 core is nice and dry so it can take a reverb well to match the room of BBCSO Core. 
I really wish they would enable pitch bend. I don't understand why it's not an option. If someone doesn't like the sound of it they can just not use it.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Feb 8, 2022)

Loo said:


> Hi, I bought AR2 to complement BBCSO Core and they sound pretty good together to me. But I am not that experienced. AR2 core is nice and dry so it can take a reverb well to match the room of BBCSO Core.
> I really wish they would enable pitch bend. I don't understand why it's not an option. If someone doesn't like the sound of it they can just not use it.


Thanks for the insight, any audio you could share? I'd love to hear how AR2 sounds on top of BBCSO Core. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 8, 2022)

Eh…as far as strings go...I’ve not had the urge to mix them because BBCSO is classical symphonic and ar2 is dry quintet. Not just totally different rooms but totally different playing style/aesthetic and character/end goal. 

I suppose you could try still for fun but I dunno. They aren’t really first chairs or anything. You’d be better off mixing the ar2 shorts with a library like BHCT longs, in my opinion, something about those two spaces blend nicely and they’re both air. Although the winds from bbc pro blend with anything cuz of the mics. 

In this piece I mixed ar2 pro shorts doing the aggressive stabbing part (not core) with long patches from BHCT doing the melody layered with bbc pro winds also doing the melody and I liked the results ALOT. 










Suspect Motives


An Original Composition by Michael Oliva




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Loo (Feb 11, 2022)

Is anyone else bothered by the creaking/grinding noises in this library? I am assuming it is bowing noise. I can't seem to remove it with any settings in the plugin. The grinding sound is especially prominent when you play softly at higher pitches. Is this normal, because it's pretty distracting! Both mixes in the Core version have this noise. I'm wondering if the Pro mic positions have less of it.


----------



## sumskilz (Feb 12, 2022)

Loo said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the creaking/grinding noises in this library? I am assuming it is bowing noise. I can't seem to remove it with any settings in the plugin. The grinding sound is especially prominent when you play softly at higher pitches. Is this normal, because it's pretty distracting! Both mixes in the Core version have this noise. I'm wondering if the Pro mic positions have less of it.


I don't have either version of it, but based on my experience with using close mics to record strings in a studio environment, I'd say what you're describing sounds normal. Usually that sound is less prevalent with ribbon mics, which I see are only available in the Pro version.

Although depending on the context, that sound can be useful for clarity in a mix in a way that EQ alone can't manage. Once you've heard it in solo, you may not be able to unhear it in the mix, but that's not necessarily how a typical listener will perceive it.


----------

